# Permit in hand!



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally! Got the approval letter last week, and picked up the actual permit today. Going to buy something tomorrow. Probably the Kimber, but still a chance of something else.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It is still hard for me to believe that folks in other states need to get permission from their state to buy or own a hand gun. They do a background check at the point of sale here in Colorado but otherwise there are no restrictions. Open carry is legal and carrying a loaded pistol in your car is legal too. Concealed carry permits are pretty easy to get in most counties. Don't seem right the stuff some have to go through just to own a hand gun.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt038


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations.

and just to clarify...the OP is talking about getting his Concealed Handgun Permit, which removes the need for the NC Sheriff's Purchase Permit. He can buy as many handguns (and rifles) as he can afford and _no_ background check at time of sale for the next 5 years.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> and just to clarify...the OP is talking about getting his Concealed Handgun Permit, which removes the need for the NC Sheriff's Purchase Permit. He can buy as many handguns (and rifles) as he can afford and _no_ background check at time of sale for the next 5 years.


LMAO- My wife went pale when I told her about the " as many as he can afford " part. She has already lived through a couple of 8k shotguns and several 2-4 k F class rifles lol She is looking hard at the Kahr PM9 which is not cheap, but pales in comparison to the Kimber I am probably going to buy in the morning. Oh well if it wasnt pistols or rifles or shotguns I would have lots and lots of rods,reels, and a boat- wait I do! lol

it is wonderful to be a DINK- dual income, no kids


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

tropicmaster said:


> Finally! Got the approval letter last week, and picked up the actual permit today. Going to buy something tomorrow. Probably the Kimber, but still a chance of something else.


Congrats. I'll be recieving mine in the mail any day now. The more the better I say!:smt023


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

Another one! Congratulations!! We're gaining in numbers...:smt038


----------

